# Puppy won't stay outside by herself



## Ardy (Aug 28, 2008)

My 4 mo. old Shih-tzu/Bichon cross puppy likes to go outside and is doing real well with potty training, but she doesn't want to stay out by herself. We have a big back yard all fenced and safe for her, but if I come back in the house and leave her out there, she just goes to the gate and whines and barks till I come back out, and she won't go potty. I keep trying to get her used to being out by herself. I leave for just a few min. then come back, then try leaving again, but this hasn't helped at all. Winter is coming and I don't especially want to have to stand outside when it gets colder! Any suggestions?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

She's still a puppy. She hasn't developed the maturity or the self-confidence that being alone is OK. That takes time. Usually around 1 year of age they grow bolder, more adventurous and confident.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a shih-tzu x bichon as well and she didn't want to be by herself in the back either. If you are potty training her, you should stay out with her to make sure she goes. Right after she goes, you give her praise and bring her in to let her know that outside is for potty. Or you can give her some extra play time outside as a reward. Ignore the whining and barking and only come out when she is quiet. I just increased the time she was alone outside like you're doing but just make sure she is quiet when you let her in. Now she just sits or lies down on the patio steps watching people go by.


----------



## LucyGoosy (Mar 19, 2008)

My 17 week old Australian Shepherd puppy doesn't like staying out in the yard without me either, even though my other 2 yr old dog is with her. She's just starting to wander off further to the back of the yard without my being right with her, so I know she is gaining confidence slowly. But, I think it will be a while before she is comfortable without me in the yard at all. 

I think it's a youth kind of thing. But, I'm thinking the same as you--it's going to be getting cold soon. Oh well ... the things we do for our dogs


----------



## Ardy (Aug 28, 2008)

I hope you're right about it just being a puppy thing, and she'll be okay when she's a little older. I started out always staying out with her when I got her at 7 wks., because, like you said, you don't know if they pottied or not if you're not watching them. She was actually a little better today when I left her out for a few min. She didn't spend the entire time just standing at the gate whining.


----------

